# gmail invitation?



## moneyblues (19 Sep 2006)

I want to get a gmail account. Would anyone have a spare invitation please. Or else know where I could try. I've spent ages on the net trying to find an invitation but they are always out of date.
Thanks.


----------



## addob (19 Sep 2006)

Ask nicely and you get what you want! I've sent you one.


----------



## ninsaga (19 Sep 2006)

...what are the benefits of a gmail account (am I missing something.... )


----------



## Miles (19 Sep 2006)

I think the 2 Gigs of free space is the biggest attraction.


----------



## addob (19 Sep 2006)

The details are here. Personally I like it better than an e-mail account like hotmail and find I have no problem with spam or junk mail, I haven't had one in the year or so since I've joined up!


----------



## moneyblues (19 Sep 2006)

Thanks again addob for sorting me out.



> I think the 2 Gigs of free space is the biggest attraction


 


> find I have no problem with spam or junk mail, I haven't had one in the year or so since I've joined up!


 
I couldn't begin to count the time I 've wasted sorting out fraudalent emails and their consequences since I opened my ebay and paypal accounts. And now, sice I downloaded IE 7 my laptop keeps crashing!
So you are both right - I can now back up my data files and hopefully avoid anymore scam/spam emails.


----------



## irishlinks (19 Sep 2006)

With gmail you will still get spam if your email address becomes public - but gmail has a pretty good spam filter which dumps them all into a folder and deltes them after 30 days. You can look at them if you want to. Sometimes the spam filter puts a few "normal" emails in with the spam - so you might need to check now and again.
I have a few invites going spare if anyone wants one.


----------



## Sunnyboy (19 Sep 2006)

I use gmail. So do some of my friends.

Sometimes when I receive a gmail message on another mail system (i.e. work) there are lines and lines of gobbeldegook before the real message.

One thing that is brilliant about gmail is the ability to be able to search all mail for keywords (ie passwords etc that were sent to you ages ago). 

You can also send yourself all your photographs or whatever you want to  keep and they are stored in cyberspace for ever and doesn't cost you  anything. Neither does it matter if your computer breaks down or is  stolen


----------



## Superman (19 Sep 2006)

Alternatively try lycos.com (mail.lycos.com)

3gb of storage.

Though the spam filter isn't quite as good IME.


----------



## z105 (19 Sep 2006)

Hi addob,

Can I please please pretty please have an invitation !?

I hope this is being nice enough !

Thanks


----------



## car (19 Sep 2006)

amonst others gmail also offers you 
websites
spreadsheets
calendars

and
everything else you ever wanted to know


----------



## DrMoriarty (19 Sep 2006)

When it first came out, a bunch of conspiracy theorists set up www.gmail-is-too-creepy.com — but that website doesn't seem to have been updated since 2004. Maybe they've all been 'disappeared'...


----------



## addob (20 Sep 2006)

Havealaugh said:


> Can I please please pretty please have an invitation !?
> 
> I hope this is being nice enough !


 
All I need is your e-mail address, and your wish is granted!


----------



## MugsGame (20 Sep 2006)

Or you can send an invite to yourself, and PM him the link.


----------



## ajapale (20 Sep 2006)

Ive had a few requests from friends based in the UK for _gmail_ addresses (as opposed to the rather ungainly _googlemail_ addresees they get over there).


----------



## addob (20 Sep 2006)

MugsGame said:


> Or you can send an invite to yourself, and PM him the link.


 
Sounds like a challenge.... worth a try to see!


----------



## Crunchie (20 Sep 2006)

I've a few spare invites going too if anyone wants


----------



## Deliah (20 Sep 2006)

Please can I have one?


----------



## Crunchie (20 Sep 2006)

Deliah said:


> Please can I have one?



No prob. You'll need to PM me an email address


----------



## igora (20 Sep 2006)

Hi Crunchie, 

I "pm" ed you earlier for one too. Thanks a million.

Igora


----------



## Fintan (20 Sep 2006)

ajapale said:


> Ive had a few requests from friends based in the UK for _gmail_ addresses (as opposed to the rather ungainly _googlemail_ addresees they get over there).



if you have a Uk and I think a german IP address, it automatically default to googlemail. Due to some sort of trademark problem in both countries. 

However, the @gmail.com OR @googlemail.com email addresses are interchangable and you will receive email sent to both.


----------



## Vanilla (21 Sep 2006)

Anyone on line now with an invite please? Am trying to receive a large message to my office but none of my email accounts will accept such a large message at present? TIA


----------



## johndoe64 (21 Sep 2006)

send me a pm

Johndoe64


----------



## Satanta (21 Sep 2006)

Vanilla said:


> Anyone on line now with an invite please? Am trying to receive a large message to my office but none of my email accounts will accept such a large message at present? TIA



(Don't have a gmail account so purely out of interest)
Is there a size limit on incoming mail? 
I know the storage is very large (2gb) but do they block individual mail over a certain size (2mb, 5mb etc.)?


----------



## MugsGame (21 Sep 2006)

10mb max message size


----------



## roxy (21 Sep 2006)

I want one too! I'm on crappy hotmail!


----------



## Vanilla (21 Sep 2006)

Thanks again to JD- have it now. Actually will use it anyway, but it will not take the message I'm trying to have sent to me- which is 29mb- does anyone have any idea of any account which will support this? I know I could break it up, but for technical reasons I don't want to have to.


----------



## CCOVICH (21 Sep 2006)

Vanilla said:


> Thanks again to JD- have it now. Actually will use it anyway, but it will not take the message I'm trying to have sent to me- which is 29mb- does anyone have any idea of any account which will support this? I know I could break it up, but for technical reasons I don't want to have to.


 
Any chance you could zip/compress the file?


----------



## MugsGame (21 Sep 2006)

Email was not designed for file transfers and is very inefficient. If it was me, I'd upload the file to a private web-server or use ftp. How private is the data? If you don't have a suitable server, encrypt it and then use a 3rd party transfer service, e.g. http://www.sendthisfile.com/?rc=transferfile


----------



## polaris (21 Sep 2006)

For what it worth I used the follow procedure to boost my hotmail account to a 250 MB size limit. Not as good as the 2GB you get with gmail, but a lot better than the crappy 2MB I had previously:


1:
Log in to hotmail and go into 'Options'

2:
Go to the submenu "my profile' and choose from the dropdown-menu/fill
in the following:
Country: United States
State: Florida
Zipcode: 33332

(make sure the birthdate is set to a date/year which indicates that
you are older than 13!!)

3:
Save the information and go back to the 'Options' screen

4:
Go to the 'Language' submenu

5:
Change the language to 'English' and save that information

6:
Click on this link
http://www.hotmail.msn.com/cgi-bin/accountclose

If that didn't work try this
http://by17fd.bay17.hotmail.msn.com.. .in/Accountclose

or this
http://memberservices.passport.net/...ice.srf?lc%2043

and press 'Continue' until you arrive to the 'Close Accounts' screen

ATTN Backup your e-mails and/or addresses just to be sure!!

7:
Now press 'Close Account' (your account will NOT be lost!! Read the
following steps if you don't believe me )

8:
Now go back to hotmail.com and log in with your old e-mail address and password

9:
Now you will get a message that your 'Reserved Account' has been activated.

DONE!

Or not?

Your 'Inbox' is now 25mb instead of the former 2mb or the 250mb I promised you.
If all went right, your e-mails and addresses will all still be there!

But why 25mb you ask?

You get an e-mail from hotmail.com:

Quote:
You may notice that your storage meter for your e-mail inbox only says
25 MB instead of 250 MB. Please allow us at least 30 days for us to
bump up your storage to the complete 250 MB.**** It is important to
check your inbox regularly during this time.

This means that you'll have an account for 25mb (still a lot more that
2, right?!) for about 30 days. Microsoft will bump it up to 250mb
after that!

10:

Make sure you'll keep the language, country, etc. settings as they are now.
After /Microsoft/hotmail bumps the 25mb to 250mb, you can change
everything back to as it was (the language you prefer!).

So don't forget to regularly check your Inbox.
And don't forget: This does NOT mean you have an unlimited account!!
Your account will still be subject to deactivation after being idle for 30 days!


----------



## Vanilla (21 Sep 2006)

Thanks for replies. Ccovich, the data is already zipped/compressed. Mugsgame, I have sent a copy of your reply to the sender, who is a bit more au fait with techy stuff than I, so he may be able to do as you suggest. The data is sensitive, but unlikely to be of interest to anyone but myself!


----------



## DrMoriarty (21 Sep 2006)

roxy, I've sent you an invite.  

Vanilla _et al_, Google is planning to launch _Gdrive_ soon — it may be of interest. In the meantime, here are [broken link removed] lists of currently available alternatives (none of which I've tried personally).


----------



## car (21 Sep 2006)

As has been posted,  its just not practical to mail large files >5mb , although there are ways around the 10mb file limit in gmail.  Wanna know how? googles youre friend  (some of the answer is in Dr Ms link)


----------



## MugsGame (21 Sep 2006)

All of which would involve sharing your gmail account details with the sender, which is why I didn't mention them.


----------



## Vanilla (21 Sep 2006)

*Going to the races.*

Thanks again to DrM and MugsGame, I've decided on an old fashioned, tried and tested method of meeting the sender and taking a USB key with the file on it! Was trying to find a way around it because the sender is in Listowel, and as everyone knows (  ), the races are on, so it will be a bit jammed. Still, as I HAVE to, anyone have any tips?


----------



## DrMoriarty (21 Sep 2006)

DrMoriarty said:


> In the meantime, here are [broken link removed] lists of currently available alternatives...


 

_[Edit: Whoops! It just clicked with me..!  ]_

I lied. I _have_ used YouSendIt (for files up to 100Mb). But your recipient will need a broadband connection if they want to download 29Mb before the races are over...


----------



## roxy (21 Sep 2006)

Thanks guys for the invites


----------



## oregon (23 Sep 2006)

Could anyone send me an invite? Thanx


----------



## Crunchie (23 Sep 2006)

oregon said:


> Could anyone send me an invite? Thanx



I still have a couple so PM me your email and I'll send one on to you


----------



## extopia (23 Sep 2006)

Plenty going here too if anyone needs one. PM with your email and I'll sort you out.


----------



## oregon (24 Sep 2006)

Crunchie said:


> I still have a couple so PM me your email and I'll send one on to you



Thanx evryone, have pmd you my addy Crunchie


----------



## oregon (27 Sep 2006)

Thanx Crunchie. All set up now


----------



## Grifter (28 Sep 2006)

extopia said:


> Plenty going here too if anyone needs one. PM with your email and I'll sort you out.


 
Thank you very much extopia. I've now got my gmail address. Works a treat.


----------



## selfbuilder (2 Oct 2006)

Could someone send me a gmail invite please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ontour (2 Oct 2006)

selfbuilder,

can't email you an invite as your AAM does not have email acceptance enabled.  If you want to send me a PM I will send you an invite to another mail account.


----------



## clearday (2 Oct 2006)

Lets jump on this bandwagon.I would appreciate an invitation if anyone has one going.
                   Thanks a lot.


----------



## extopia (2 Oct 2006)

Again folks - the only way to receive an invitation is via email. If you want an invitation you have to let the inviting person know your email. I suggest you do this via PM rather than post your address for all to see.

By the way one person I invited claimed to have immediately started receiving spam to their old email address immediately after I invited them. While I am sure the spam did not originate in any way from me do not send me your email address if this is something that might concern you.


----------



## Crunchie (2 Oct 2006)

Still a few invites going here so, as exotopia explained above, if anyone wants to pm me an email address I'll pass them on.


----------



## MugsGame (2 Oct 2006)

extopia said:


> Again folks - the only way to receive an invitation is via email. If you want an invitation you have to let the inviting person know your email.



Or as I suggested earlier, send an invite to yourself, them PM them the invite link.


----------



## clearday (3 Oct 2006)

Thanks people.


----------



## Cantona7 (3 Oct 2006)

further on extopia's comments re spam.. same thing has happened to me as the address is now inundated with spam whereas it was spam free before. Its not a issue for me because im not using the email address provided any more but do beware, it can/may happen. 

ps.. thanks again crunchie for the invite.


----------

